# which Substrate is the best for Beginners,Advanced Hobbyist



## limo2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi;


Which Substrate is the best for Beginners,Advanced Hobbyist
1.JBL AquaBasis plus(2.5lts,5lts)
2.JBL Manado Natural Substrate(10lts,25lts)
3.Marfied Contro Soil Black Japan(10lts)
4.Platinum Soil Imported Japan(9lts,3lts)
5.ISTA Water Plant Soil - pH 6.5(2lts,9lts)
6.Contra soil Black (10lts)
7.Caribsea Eco complete substrate Black,Red (9kg)
8.SeaChem Flourite Red (7kg,9kg)

Regards
Limo2000


----------



## Fish Enthusiast01 (Jul 1, 2015)

I think Eco-complete is good for beginners, and probably for advanced aquarists too. That's just my opinion though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Limo, welcome to APC!

Safe-T-Sorb is a really good substrate, especially since it only costs about $6 for a 40 lb. bag. It's properties are similar to Eco Complete or Flourite: It has few nutrients on its own, but has good particle size and excellent cation exchange capacity. This means that it absorbs nutrients and holds them in the substrate until plant roots grow into it. If you do a search on this site you will find a lot of information.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's kind of light weight though. Not the best for planting.


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

The new ada ammazonian soil is crack... grows plants like crazy right out the bag. I love it!!


----------



## manojava (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I used ADA Amazonia for 3 years and i'm setting up a new base now. I want to replace the susbtrate since it became too cloudy.I'm thinking of getting flourite.I have a 90 gallon aquarium. Please suggest. I would like to acheieve 3-4 inch depth.Appreciate your assistance.


----------

